# Will the flavouring in vitamin C tablets kick me out of ketosis?



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

I have bought some vitamin C tablets since Dave palumbo recommends a lot of vit c on his diet. When I look on the back of the tub though I see some flavourings that I think might kick me out of ketosis. This would really suck since I am starting week 2 of this diet and I really don't want to have to start all over again.

The flavourings are:sweetners (sorbitol, aspartame), vitamin C (maize starch, hydroxypropyl methyl cellulose), Anti-Caking agents (Stearic Acid, Silicon Dioxide, Magnesium Stearate), Flavourings (Maltodextrin, dextrin, Acicia Glyceryl Triacetate, Acetic Acid).

Your knowledge would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

I heard apartame can/will knock you to one side on keto. Can be found in many diet drinks etc i just drink water now haha


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i thought it takes over 30g of carbs to knock you out of keto??


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

confusion


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

FFS the ingredients of a vitamin pill will do fuk all.


----------



## spaynter (Jul 6, 2009)

You'd turn orange before it knocked you out of ketosis!


----------

